# Rick Beato's new interview with Thomas Newman



## Aliandra (Oct 13, 2022)

This is awesome. Rick Beato interviewed Thomas Newman:


----------



## Aliandra (Oct 13, 2022)

Newman plays the piano occasionally during the interview too!


----------



## Peter Satera (Oct 13, 2022)

Aliandra said:


> This is awesome. Rick Beato interviewed Thomas Newman:



Thank you for the share!


----------

